# MID M729 Android Tablet PC



## Zoester

I received an Android Tablet PC MID M729 as a Christmas present. I was so proud. But I was born in 1950, and like many my age, don't know much about modern technology. The manual that came with my tablet is not very user-friendly. It indicated that I should connect my tablet to my computer but I get a message that instructs me to install CD. There wasn't a CD with my tablet; just a compact manual, some connectors and a charger. I read and comprehend okay, but the broken language in the user manual is difficult to understand. Can you help? Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil

I have 2 tablets and though I imagine they are connectable to a PC, I've never done it. The first question that arises for me is, "Why?" Android apps can be downloaded and installed over the internet connection (in fact, if you use Google Play, you may find it difficult or impossible to do it otherwise). As far as loading music or videos to the machine, just put them on the removable SD card (you'll need one if you don't have one already for storage space). If you don't have a card-reader for the PC, you'll need that, too.


----------



## TerryNet

I don't want to sound like a certain ex-member, but the truth is that you got a piece of crap. The original Kindle Fire for $199 when introduced and now $159 is probably being sold at a loss for Amazon and is the cheapest tablet available that has any reasonable possibility of giving satisfactory service. Look at what yours is selling for on Newegg or buy.com.

But that's kinda out of your control. I agree with *Elvandil*'s advice about the SD card. It can be used with other devices if the tablet does not last long.

Even though I am satisfied with mine I'm not advocating the Kindle, just pointing it out for comparison.


----------



## Zoester

Elvandil said:


> I have 2 tablets and though I imagine they are connectable to a PC, I've never done it. The first question that arises for me is, "Why?" Android apps can be downloaded and installed over the internet connection (in fact, if you use Google Play, you may find it difficult or impossible to do it otherwise). As far as loading music or videos to the machine, just put them on the removable SD card (you'll need one if you don't have one already for storage space). If you don't have a card-reader for the PC, you'll need that, too.


Thank you for your advice. Senior citizens are easily discouraged. The tablet manual does refer to the SD card.


----------

